# Relocating pipes for pedestal sink



## jerome8283 (May 21, 2006)

I'd like to relocate my pedestal sink about 2 1/2 feet from it's current location. The "to be" location is on the adjacent wall, an L-shape distance from the existing plumbing. Is this possible? Can someone offer suggests about how to go about this.

I've attached pics. I would like to move the sink to the flowered wall.


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

Is it on the 1st floor? (most likely, being it's a pedestal)
Access from below at all, unfinished basement, crawl space?

I hope so.


----------



## jerome8283 (May 21, 2006)

Second floor, no access from below or crawl space.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

It's really pretty simple if none of the walls are load bearing. Hope that you saved a few extra rolls of that paper.

peladu, why do you assume that pedestals are only for the first floor? I'll hang one upsidedown on the 13th floor if that is what the customer wants.


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

Teetorbilt, I don't remember if I have ever put a pedestal in on a second floor master bath, or second floor hall bath. I have always placed pedestals in the main floor 1/2 baths. In the masters, I push the comfort height vanity, in hall baths I push a basic vanity and in 1/2 bath/powder rooms I push the pedestal sink. So basically since I used the law of averages from what I have seen and done, I figured it to be a 1/2 bath. So this was the 1 out of 100 that proved my guess wrong.


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

jerome8283,

You may be looking at tearing out 4' of drywall/plaster to make all of the connections work. It's doable. But is it justifiable. Only you can answer that.


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

But that is the way the roll of TP always looks for me when I am at a unfamiliar home and have to take a dump. 
I start looking around for old washcloths.:laughing:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

You don't keep a rag in your pocket?:laughing: 

I noticed the lack of TP too!


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

If I posted a picture of my bathroom, it would almost always include an empty TP holder and the trash can tipped over from the dog. 

(why can't kids refill the TP? don't they teach them that in school?)


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Pedestals would seem much more common on the first floor because of 'access'. 

Jerome, - - according to where the plumbing is you have to 'tear out' to expose it. Looks like at least your supply lines must come thru the floor (maybe the drain, too??). So you've got to either tear out (at least that section) of floor and subfloor (or the ceiling underneath, but you're going to have a section of floor to repair/replace anyway), - - and if your drain goes thru the wall, you'll have to tear out wall sections, too (you'd normally still want to run the drain back to that same spot).

You might want to consider just re-modeling the whole bathroom if you're gonna get into all that.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Tom R said:


> You might want to consider just re-modeling the whole bathroom if you're gonna get into all that.


Way to upsell, Tom! 

That's how the pro's do it.

"Well, ma'am, I could hang that new chandelier for you, but it's a lot of work. Say, have you given thought to an entire service upgrade?"


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

Tommy,

I am going to do to you what Teetorbilt did to me.

Why would you think that the supply is coming from the floor?
Just 'cause you cant see the lines in the wall?


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Peladu said:


> Tommy,
> 
> I am going to do to you what Teetorbilt did to me.
> 
> ...


He-he, - - you don't mind if I quote ya', do ya'??

Just guessing that they 'planned' for a pedestal, - - or they wouldn't have run the supplies through the floor, - - which brings us right back to 1st-floor/2nd-floor pedestal ratios :laughing:


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Oop, - - dumb answer, - - I guess next time I quote ya, I'll read it back, too, - - I thought you said 'drain', not supply.

Oh well, - - just make somethin' up, - - like I always do :whistling


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks Tom, just wanted to 'pick your brain' and see your train of thought.

I've noticed that you and I are a lot alike with the way we do things.

Most likely we would never be able to work side by side...too much alike.

And you would always be wanting to pet my fur, and nothing would get done.:laughing:


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

mdshunk said:


> If I posted a picture of my bathroom, it would almost always include an empty TP holder and the trash can tipped over from the dog.
> 
> (why can't kids refill the TP? don't they teach them that in school?)



Poor damn kids, - - how d' ya' know it wasn't the dog again?? :laughing:


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Peladu said:


> Thanks Tom, just wanted to 'pick your brain' and see your train of thought.
> 
> I've noticed that you and I are a lot alike with the way we do things.
> 
> ...



'N you'd get tired of hosin' down my puke!! :laughing:


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

Tom R said:


> 'N you'd get tired of hosin' down my puke!! :laughing:


Come on Tommy, be honest ... it wouldn't be puke it would be a fur ball.:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

You still have to get that 1-1/4" min. from one wall to the other. Can't do it sideways with supporting walls and shouldn't do it with non-supporting walls.

Not code, just common sense.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

In that case it wouldn't be Tommy, - - it'd be an imposter . . . :laughing:

Let 'm live, - - it'll confuse my enemies . . . :shifty:


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Now, - - see what happened when I didn't quote ya, Pil ?? :thumbsup:


----------



## jerome8283 (May 21, 2006)

Everything comes through the wall. The wallpaper is coming down. 

TP has been replaced.


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

Tom R said:


> Now, - - see what happened when I didn't quote ya, Pil ?? :thumbsup:


Tommy, my beef was with the 2nd poster quoting the 1st poster, after that go ahead and quote away.....you still stuck on that? or do you wanna get me fired up again?


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Peladu said:


> or do you wanna get me fired up again?



Nahh, - - stick to your present dosage . . . :shifty:


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

Tom R said:


> Nahh, - - stick to your present dosage . . . :shifty:


not today .... but if I have to strap the tools on tomorrow ... you bet your sweet ass I will be a poppn' away...

you know, you don't forget much do you?


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Peladu said:


> you know, you don't forget much do you?



Nahh, - - I'm like a real 'in-psycho-pedia'!! :laughing:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Let's stick to the topic or you're both out of here.

Sheese! Tom and Patty, Tom and peladu, am I beginning to see a pattern here?

Has anyone responded to the poster? I'm counting 14 totally BS posts.


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

here, make it 15


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 23, 2006)

Ok on a serious note, why do you want to move the pedestal sink. My first thought is to install a vanity cabinet and you might be able to keep the plumbing in the current location but move the sink to face the other wall.

Just a suggestion, Dave.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 23, 2006)

Teetorbilt said:


> Let's stick to the topic or you're both out of here.
> 
> Sheese! Tom and Patty, Tom and peladu, am I beginning to see a pattern here?
> 
> Has anyone responded to the poster? I'm counting 14 totally BS posts.



Oh by the way I see a pattern that includes the letters T&P which is what started all of the BS, you know Toilet Paper. :w00t:


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

What does Teetorbilt mean when he says, "or you're both are out of here?"

Thats my question.

I'll wait for the answer.

(now its 16)


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Jerome, I'm much better in sketchup than I am in Paint, so please forgive the graphic.

Yellow is proposed new waste lines, and the dashed yellow is the most likely position.

Black is existing or what and where I suspect the existing is. This would be much simpler if you were to install a vanity that abutted the non-flowered wall instead of moving that pedestal to the flowered wall.

The water lines will be no problem. 

You'll have to decide if this is feasible, based on the direction the floor joists are running under that floor. 

Some investigative work will need to be done.

The yellow goes up into the attic area to be tied back into the existing black line there for the vent.

I've also shown the fitting I would use to tie the WC and the lavatory back into the main drain line, as going thru the wall will violate all kinds of code due to waste arm developed length. Plus, going thru the t-wall intersection is next to impossible without really butchering it up.


Hope this helps. Let us know what you find as you look into this more. 









That fitting is a 3x3x2 twin horzontal tapped no hub cast iron sanitary tee. Special order for most smaller plumbing supply houses. Its available from charlotte in PVC I believe, and from Tyler in cast iron.


----------



## jerome8283 (May 21, 2006)

Big Dave said:


> Ok on a serious note, why do you want to move the pedestal sink. My first thought is to install a vanity cabinet and you might be able to keep the plumbing in the current location but move the sink to face the other wall.
> 
> Just a suggestion, Dave.


I want to move the sink because the current location of the mirror that exists above it is not practical. The previous owner had children so assume the mirror was installed in a lower position for this reason. Or, it was just a bad choice by the former owner due to the slanted ceiling. 

I attached a pic that shows the mirror. If I move everything to the flowered wall I can get the height on the mirror, unless you guys can think of another option, I’m open to suggestions. Thanks


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 23, 2006)

Just hand a mirror on the other wall and leave the sink. I don't think I would want to go through all that trouble just to be able to see my ugly mug.

Dave.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

lol, I agree with Dave. You can even have one custom made with the corner knocked off from Binswanger, if you have one of those in your area.

Adding a mirror would greatly simplify this remodel. If you do decide you don't like the sink location, consider a vanity. I think your pipes, etc can stay in the same wall.


----------



## jerome8283 (May 21, 2006)

Double-A said:


> lol, I agree with Dave. You can even have one custom made with the corner knocked off from Binswanger, if you have one of those in your area.
> 
> Adding a mirror would greatly simplify this remodel. If you do decide you don't like the sink location, consider a vanity. I think your pipes, etc can stay in the same wall.


Thanks guys. I have considered just moving the mirror but wanted to also see what it would take to move the sink. 

When you say add a vanity, how would that help?


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

jerome8283 said:


> Thanks guys. I have considered just moving the mirror but wanted to also see what it would take to move the sink.
> 
> When you say add a vanity, how would that help?


A standard vanity can be as deep as 20". So if your furthest pipe is within, lets say 18" from the corner to the outside edge (in your case this will be the hot supply), you will be acble to jam a vanity into the corner and have to cut the left side of it to allow for pipes. Follow me?


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

:thumbsup: 

(now 17)


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Teetorbilt said:


> Let's stick to the topic or you're both out of here.
> 
> Sheese! Tom and Patty, Tom and peladu, am I beginning to see a pattern here?
> 
> Has anyone responded to the poster? I'm counting 14 totally BS posts.



I like to joke around a little.

You like to lie a lot.

Different strokes.

Only difference here is I don't complain about you.

I believe I've 'contributed' to answering his questions.

And I also believe you've just made a scene.


----------



## jerome8283 (May 21, 2006)

Peladu said:


> A standard vanity can be as deep as 20". So if your furthest pipe is within, lets say 18" from the corner to the outside edge (in your case this will be the hot supply), you will be acble to jam a vanity into the corner and have to cut the left side of it to allow for pipes. Follow me?


Yep. got ya. However, the bathroom is very small. I believe adding a vanity would take up too much room which is the reason for the pedestal. I'll do some measuring to confirm but as you said this may be a better option.


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

jerome8283 said:


> Yep. got ya. However, the bathroom is very small. I believe adding a vanity would take up too much room which is the reason for the pedestal. I'll do some measuring to confirm but as you said this may be a better option.


Yea, that's one of the things that is hard to determine from looking at just a pic, but hopefully you can work something out, Good luck.

That's one issue being worked out, now what about the other one this thread created? 
I am still waiting for an answer.


----------



## jerome8283 (May 21, 2006)

Peladu said:


> A standard vanity can be as deep as 20". So if your furthest pipe is within, lets say 18" from the corner to the outside edge (in your case this will be the hot supply), you will be acble to jam a vanity into the corner and have to cut the left side of it to allow for pipes. Follow me?


The vanity will definately work. The furthest pipe is about 16.5 from the wall.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

:thumbsup: 

(now 18)


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 23, 2006)

Peladu said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> (now 18)


Do you wanna go for 19? (tapping foot)


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

You just did 19


(now 20)


----------

